# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Tri rapide d'une grille (TStringGrid)

## Pierre Castelain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Tri rapide d'une grille (TStringGrid)

Exemple de tri par colonne d'un composant TStringGrid  l'aide d'un algorithme de tri rapide (quick sort)

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Charly910

Bonjour,

pour trier une colonne, j'utilise une unit d'Olivier Dahan qui fonctionne bien (peut tre pas aussi vite qu'avec QuickSort ?) et qui peut trier des valeurs alphabtiques, numriques, des dates ou des heures. Le voici



```

```

Tu pourrais peut tre faire un mix des 2, car ton exemple est plus complet ?

A+ 
Charly

----------

